# Big Girl and 3 Full Limits - Galveston Bay 7-23-08



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Title should read 7-23-08 - Maybe I can ask the mods to amend.

Braved todays weather and headed to some protected water. The bite was strong as garlic. Pink Skitterwalks were the lures of choice early then Pumpkin Seed soft plastics late . 

The big girl was duped on the Pumpkin Seed/Chart Tail softy. CPR'd her to go lay some eggs.

Background distorted by request of the "hot spot" originator.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the fished followed you into the hotspot today. They are mucho hungry before a storm....

Water looks real good, especially the waves..LOL

Nice catch


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow thats a pretty trout.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations that is a real nice fish!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!! Congrads


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Man big fish, is that a big wave behind you or did you hide your fishing spot???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

4-G-RANCH said:


> Man big fish, is that a big wave behind you or did you hide your fishing spot???


It looks to be a pocket of wave....Ya know potliker behind him running up in a boat..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boy they wore out another fella on here for blacking out the background watch out! nice big girl how big was she? hope they dont break out the popcorn.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Great fish and I like how the background matches your hair- thats the coolest part of the picture!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice, how big was she


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Length/weight? I guess big enough to make your hair and the water in the background stand up! LOL Seriously though, nice pig!


----------



## hardhead16 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice one!!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish...Congrats on that!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for releasing that fish to fight another day. Very nice catch.


----------



## troutkilla34 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice catch!!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Mudwhistle said:


> Length/weight? I guess big enough to make your hair and the water in the background stand up! LOL Seriously though, nice pig!


She was right at 26.5" - 27" and didn't weigh her. Tried to keep from handling her too much. Unreal that the gel in my hair withstood the pounding we took running to our spot. LOL.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

great white fisherman said:


> Thanks for releasing that fish to fight another day. Very nice catch.


If figure if I release Trout this size that will give me a better chance at a 30"+ in the future. Plus, I am lucky enough to fish a whole lot, so rarely do I not have filets for the table.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

That is an awesome trout - great catch!


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*Big Girl*

Congarts nice trout


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome fish and great CPR, hair withstanding! LOL


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Greenies to you for C&R; I don't keep anything over 20 for the same reason.


----------



## VTGOLFER (Nov 25, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

dude look out!!! There is a tidal wave right behind you!!! 

It's like a multi tidal wave!!! Whoa... that's trippy...


----------



## Czechmark (Nov 28, 2004)

come on....Jerry won't mind giving up his spot!
Nice Fish bro.

TM


----------

